# Best Router for WW-DRT/Tomato



## Wastedslayer (Aug 11, 2012)

Im not very familiar with the innards of Wireless routers, I just want the best bang for the buck that I can flash and not worry about.

Looking to keep it under 100$.

Thanks!


----------



## mtosev (Aug 11, 2012)

I have a linksys WRT160NL flashed with DD-WRT and it works great. it can also be used as a NAS and for other stuff too
http://wrt160nl.org/indexx.html


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 11, 2012)

A Linksys E3000 for $60 is probably the best bang for the buck you are going to find.

Refurbished: Linksys E3000-RM 802.11a/b/g/n 2.4/5G...


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 11, 2012)

I recommend a NETGEAR. 

This one is specifically designed to work with DDWRT or other open firmware:
NETGEAR WNR3500L-100NAS Wireless-N Router RangeMax...

Another one:
NETGEAR WNDR3700-100NAS Wireless Gigabit Open Sour...


----------



## digibucc (Aug 11, 2012)

the classic dd-wrt router is the wrt-54g, in varying models. they are cheap, stable, and what dd-wrt was made for.
if you're willing to spend a little more cash, i can personally recommend both netgear routers that remixedcat posted.

and no offense to tomato - they are doing fine work , but i personally prefer dd.


----------

